# WereBo sneaks past 36K



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

And you thought no-one would notice...:whistling:

Congratulations!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice goin', Bo.......you be sneaky!! Congratulations!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, it was worth a try.... Thanks guys :grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

36k posts in the games section alone! Wow!

Congrats!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Great work WereBo! Congrats!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done WereBo !!!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done WereBo - those paws must be almost worn to the bone


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations great work


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Whatever happened to defending the furry ones? Way to go Bo!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks to you lot too :laugh:

@ Corday - They're still being defended, along with a new crop of Blue-tits just outside my living-room window :grin:


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Gratz!


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Ah you sneaky wolf you, congrats!!!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats 'Bo

It's not surprising your sneaking failed seeing as you're the only TSF Werewolf currently


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe.... Thanks folks :grin:


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

I guess he did,I DIDNT EVEN NOTICE!!!!

Congrats buddy!! :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Dude :laugh:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Ninja...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

:grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

I haven't been outside of the Off Topic for a while and look what I find when I venture out.... Congrats WereBo good work.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe.... Thanks Sandy and/or Charlotte :grin:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Almost 36,700. Good sneaking.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I found the trick was to wipe my paws before I logged, so I didn't leave muddy prints everywhere.... :laugh:

Thanks Corday :grin:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice goin' WereBo! :flowers:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you muchly 2xg


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks John :laugh:


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations! :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Fank 'ee someguy


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

congrats Mr Wolf! :grin:
keep it up mate


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Will do RmR :laugh:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Ha!!!! I found you!!!! :rofl:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

.....

I think that was taken the day my 1st PC died (Dell Dimension), 3 days after the warranty expired.....









:grin:


----------

